# Delta horn repair/restoration



## Springer Tom (Dec 14, 2022)

I have a Delta hornlight and the horn doesn't work. Does anyone here repair the horn units? Thanks


----------



## Hoagie57 (Dec 17, 2022)

🤷‍♂️ Thats what we all need a repair person for Horns / Lights / etc. Someone could make some good money. $$$$


----------

